# (Awasons) Seasons Greetings



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whatever you choose to do tomorrow...have a great day.
Mary, Sandra, Our Little Azor and not forgetting Mean-and-Toothless Xena


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure what an Awason was, so I googled it. So a Happy Indian carpet to you and yours. 
To every one else. Seasons Greetings.

Nikki & Derek


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

would you like me to edit that title Mary.......


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Merry Crimbo and all the best for a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

And a very happy awason to all on expat forum from us here in a very sunny and unseasonably warm Somerset. Walk on the beach with the dogs today, lovely.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> EL WIWICHU - YouTube
> 
> would you like me to edit that title Mary.......


I just thought she must have started on the Christmas cheer a bit early!

Hope everyone has a nice time wherever they are, and best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I just thought she must have started on the Christmas cheer a bit early!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice time wherever they are, and best wishes for the New Year.


Have a glass or two for me
Derek


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> EL WIWICHU - YouTube
> 
> would you like me to edit that title Mary.......


 Yes please.

And no, I haven't had an alcoholic drink....yet. 
Well, a glass of wine with lunch...
I've just come back from the hairdresser....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> And a very happy awason to all on expat forum from us here in a very sunny and unseasonably warm Somerset. Walk on the beach with the dogs today, lovely.


Well, we don't celebrate Christmas..but from now on will certainly celebrate the ancient possibly Druidic festival of Awason.....

We're going to walk the dogs on the beach tomorrow.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All vague plans for tomorrow now shot away as we have just been invited to a family Nochebuena dinner later tonight. So no crawling off to bed at 11 pm after five sherries and a cup of cocoa like I nornally do. Feliz Navidad a [email protected]!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Feliz Navidad to all.


----------



## sean14592 (Dec 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas from a cold Staffordshire, UK!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Feliz Navidad , off to Cannock Chase with the doggies before lunch , have a lovely day everyone


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Over the years, I've waffled in my enjoyment of Christmas. This is one of those years that I'm into it. Regardless of whether or not I'm into it, this is always my favourite Christmas video. Merry Christmas everyone - whether you're into it or not!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Feliz Navidad a todos ustedes xx

Our 2nd Christmas in Spain !! So much more quieter & understated......we love it


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Over the years, I've waffled in my enjoyment of Christmas. This is one of those years that I'm into it. Regardless of whether or not I'm into it, this is always my favourite Christmas video. Merry Christmas everyone - whether you're into it or not!
> 
> Dysfunctional Family Christmas - Saturday Night Live - YouTube


Where can I buy my copy @$19.95 ?

I think I've just gone through that Christmas, for the Nth time.
But, I do have twelve months before we have to bicker all over again.

Bah! Humbug! Sometimes just doesn't cover it.

Looking forward even more to our move to Spain, cos then the family would be many miles away.
Peace 'n Love. Innit.

(Santa) Derek


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Derek H said:


> Where can I buy my copy @$19.95 ?
> 
> I think I've just gone through that Christmas, for the Nth time.
> But, I do have twelve months before we have to bicker all over again.
> ...


For many, many years, each Christmas I watched that skit along with many others from the SNL 25 years Christmas anniversary show that I taped on VHS from the TV. It was the best. I didn't bring it with me here to Spain and regret it. Here's another skit from that show that I think you may like - based on what you say here. This has a new addition to what I saw - an intro by Steve Martin. I hope you enjoy this!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Brilliant.
I've not seen this before.
Got to re think my Xmas wishes.
Derek


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Derek H said:


> Brilliant.
> I've not seen this before.
> Got to re think my Xmas wishes.
> Derek


 LOL! I'm happy to hear you enjoyed this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I hope everyone enjoyed themselves on Christmas Eve and/ or Christmas Day and that they continue to celebrate well into New Year's Eve and New Year's Day.
We have just got back from a rainy Weston Super Mare to a freezing Sierra de Madrid, but a couple of wines and a fire lit in the fireplace later and everything's looking Good!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I hope everyone enjoyed themselves on Christmas Eve and/ or Christmas Day and that they continue to celebrate well into New Year's Eve and New Year's Day.
> We have just got back from a rainy Weston Super Mare to a freezing Sierra de Madrid, but a couple of wines and a fire lit in the fireplace later and everything's looking Good!!


True - Boxing Day was wet but the run up to Christmas and the day itself were lovely.

Here's us on Sand Bay beach on Christmas Day...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> True - Boxing Day was wet but the run up to Christmas and the day itself were lovely.
> 
> Here's us on Sand Bay beach on Christmas Day...


Yes, the weather was pretty good. Nice photo!
When we got off the train from Madrid here it was ICY cold, but we had everything planned... Get off train. Walk 5 mins to bar. Have raciones and drinks. Walk 5 mins to bus stop and Home.. 
It's a long journey by public transport, but it worked out fine and that way you don't end up paying for the car park at the airport which is very expensive.
Christmas Day was perfect for a walk, and we would have gone (probably to Sand Bay. We used to live in Kewstoke), but we made a couple of visits to the hospital instead.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

First quiet Christmas for 18 years, no garden full of tents and swags, 6 or 7 alcohol dazed days till new years day and then saying goodbye for another year as friends and family disappear on the long drive home all corners of queensland and WA, maybe next year we will pack a swag and head off to Family xmas in Mount Isa on the edge of the Simpson , Santa in UGG boots , ruggers and vest, 40 degrees in the shade, Happy new year everyone and may I be the first to wish you all a Happy Easter!! Sawadi Pimai


----------

